# Grass glands but NOT been on grass?



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I've seen that type of swelling on my own gelding, but he is out grazing for most of the day. Does she have any nasal discharge or temp? 

I'm interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

To be honest, never heard of grass glands.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Grass glands are "ubmandibular lymph nodes (the area at the back of the throat, behind the jawbone) and are simply swellings of the parotid salivary glands. It's not unusual for them to swell when a horse has been grazing and the swelling is thought to be an allergic reaction. Feeding the horse at a higher level in a dry lot or a stall will help the excess fluid drain.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Prairie is close. Submandibular lymph nodes and salivary glands are both found in the lower jaw, but they are not the same thing. Salivary glands produce saliva and are part of the digestive system, while lymph nodes are part of the lymphatic system which is part of the immune system. Horses have 4 sets of salivary glands: ones under the tongue, ones in the cheek, ones that run along the large rounded ends of the jawbone and smaller ones below each ear. The ones below each ear can become enlarged and the condition, officially known as parotiditis, is often called Grass Glands. This swelling of the parotid salivary gland is believed to be related to an allergic reaction to an inhaled irritant such as pollen, dust or mold. For a horse that is not on pasture, the reaction can still occur but it is more likely to be due to an airborne irritant inside the barn such as dust, mold, or even the type of bedding being used in the stall.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

its a pipe stall and its just dirt. the stall is NEXT to the wall of a barn so the ventilation is not the best. im going to remove some of the rubber stall siding from part of her stall to alow more airflow.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmm, I've never heard of or seen grass glands before either. At least I was never aware of it. I'll have to add that to my research list.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

One of mine had grass glands one year. She's also an Arabian, not that that should matter.
Vet said it was a kind of perfect storm situation. There is some kind of mold or fungus (?)that grows on grasses under certain conditions of the right (or wrong) heat & humidity level. Not all horses are bothered by it but some are, like mine. In my case it was only in the pasture that is tree lined.

No treatment except keeping her off that pasture. In your case it has to something besides pasture though who knows what.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The grass glands on both of my metabolic horses would slightly enlarge in the Spring.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Oddly enough I've never noticed that on my horses before. This year my older gelding has the swelling and it is quite noticeable. The other gelding only slightly. My filly not at all. I still put a call into my vet just to make sure.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Does she have a temp? Any nasal discharge? Acting normal?

My pony gets this every year, though she is out on grass 24/7 + 365 days per year unless it's hurricane weather. A couple of my BOs horses get this as well. So since mine is always on grass, I can't say I've ever seen grass glands without the grass. 

Interested to see if you figure it out!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

well she had it the next day and its been on and off. has not been on grass in over a week and wont be for another. i am hosing off her stall to help with the dust. she is 100% normal and no temp. no discharge or anything outside of the normal. took her for a walk and she was VERY Excited for that lol!

im not worried about strangles. if SHE had it so would ALL the other horses as she has been around the same 3 horses since November. so moving her here is the first time she has been around other horses in a while.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Is there any possibility it could be something with her teeth? Maybe an abscessed lymph node? How are the insects where you are? Is there any possibility it is a bad reaction to a fly bite? I really don't know much about grass glands or that type of swelling, so I'd be interested to learn more.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

dont think it was a bug bite. her teeth ere done last year so they SHOULD be good. i cant look to see as she wont let me. hoping not an abscessed lymph node lol! i know she has seasonal allergies (yay az being the worst state for that). but never had swelling that bad. ill see if i can get a pic.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

this is what she looked like yesterday. it has not gone down or changed. still acting normal and no discharge. nothing under her chin ethier


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

still looks the same today. again not bothering her. REALLY trying to avoid the vet because i hate owing him money for months.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, basically enlarged glands, due to some allergy, with the simple laymans' term of 'grass glands' used, versus some enlarged glands due to grass feeding alone, but due more to sensitization towards some pollen, ect


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Ive got a mule that has a swelling just behind the jawbone, vet said it is his thyroid, we are watching it for now and if needed it will be removed.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

its been this was for over a week (myabe 2?) she has had allergies before but she normally has runny eyes or nose from that. im about to get the vet out for that and a check up on her "navicular".


----------

